# tube hose



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

where can i buy blue uv spiral hose


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

can you scatch out the first queston .... and i wanna know if wire sleevings are worth having .. considering that i like to work on my computer very often such as hard drive changing and so forth .. does the sleeving get in the way of fixing up my computer ?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Aslong as you dont change your PSU all the time. I have mine neatly sleeved and it keeps all the wires nice and picked up. Dont see where it would get in the way. Of course it only makes sense with a window case - otherwise the improvement in airflow is minor aslong as you have all unnecessary cables tucked away and the ones that you need cabletied.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

where can i buy some for a cheap price .. thinking red or blue led sensitive


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

www.coolerguys.com

I think they have the kit for 8.00 or something. If not type something like "sleeving kit" "uv" "sale" into google... you'll find hundreds of companies...


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

k thnx


----------

